
Who is using Semantic Web technology in production? - edraferi
Semantic Web movement has produced several technologies (JSON-LD, SPARQL, OWL, etc) that seem useful for data integration, but they don&#x27;t appear to have much momentum. I&#x27;m struggling to determine if the Semantic Web is a justly abandoned bad idea or a quietly useful mature technology.<p>The main place I see Semantic Web technology in use is SEO [1] and Email Markup [2]. Is anyone using these technologies for more general data integration tasks?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bing.com&#x2F;webmaster&#x2F;help&#x2F;markup-validator-e9b66817<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.google.com&#x2F;gmail&#x2F;markup&#x2F;getting-started
======
PaulHoule
Here is my take on what RDF is

[http://ontology2.com/the-book/rdf-a-new-slant.html](http://ontology2.com/the-
book/rdf-a-new-slant.html)

JSON-LD and SPARQL are fine, OWL as an inference system has some good ideas
(implementable by macros on top of production rules) but it is not adequate to
do what people need for data integration (multiply, divide, add, subtract for
one thing.)

~~~
edraferi
Thanks, that's a solid resource that I wasn't aware of. It's interesting how
you're generating Java stubs using your K Schema format.

I like the idea of using RDF as a universal data model. I buy the power of
graphs in general, and RDF seems much more useful than a generic object-
property graph thanks to built in support for namespaces and reasoners.

My hesitation about the concept comes from concerns around performance and
implementation difficulty. It looks like you've built some solid tools to ease
the initial modelling challenge, how are you addressing the performance
challenges? That is, once you pull several data sources into a huge graph, how
do you keep query speed up?

~~~
PaulHoule
The "huge" graph is only virtual. It exists in principal but you are not going
to materialize the whole thing when it gets huge. Or if you are you are going
to do it with stupid Hadoop methods, not by trying to grow traditional
databases up.

Trying to get the whole world inside one "envelope" is scalability
pornography, i.e. SAP HANA.

Realistically you create the indexes and data structures necessary for your
workload, it is not that different from any other technology except in the
case of RDF the math is known.

------
kendallgclark
All of our customers; see [http://stardog.com/](http://stardog.com/) for the
notable ones. (Hint: it's a quietly useful mature technology.)

